# Cute Bed I Made For My Cats.



## Remy (Nov 30, 2020)

I must say I'm even pleased with this cuddle cup bed I made for my cats. It's essentially a bag out of fleece, mitered corners and then turn the top down and shape into a circle. I made the smaller one (you can see on the right, all from remnants I already had) holds one cat, they were fighting over it and both curling up in it so I made another larger one. I made these for cheap compared to what pet beds cost and I'm so glad they like the beds. My sewing machine wasn't too happy with the layers but I only broke one needle making them both.


----------



## dobielvr (Nov 30, 2020)

Purr..fect, and I love the fabric.
Looks warm and cozy.


----------



## Gemma (Nov 30, 2020)

Very talented, Remy!  Your fur kids appear to love it.


----------



## Gaer (Nov 30, 2020)

You MADE THAT?   WOW!


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 30, 2020)

So sweet  @Remy ....You are talented.   These types of round cuddle beds are supposed to be very comforting for our pets.

I've bought the dog version,  for a couple dogs,  and they are expensive!
Donut Beds as  they call  them


----------



## Pepper (Nov 30, 2020)

Ok, the bed is nice, but those cats! and dog!  Stupendously Gorgeous!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 30, 2020)

@Remy , I wouldn't mind curling up in that myself.  Great job and you saved a ton of money. Those beds are very pricy.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 30, 2020)

Beautiful @Remy, you're a good mama to your kitties, I know they love you for it!   I bought two beds for my cat when he was a kitten and he refused to use either of them, no matter where I placed them. He sleeps with me sometimes, near my pillow with his 'arm' around my neck. If he's not with me, he curls up in one of the living room chairs, the loveseat in the computer room, or under the loveseat.


----------



## Remy (Nov 30, 2020)

Thanks so much everyone for your kind replies! I'm so glad the kitties like the bed also. They may not use it in the summer but they are loving it when it's colder.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 30, 2020)

Remy, what did you stuff those beds with?


----------



## Remy (Dec 4, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> Remy, what did you stuff those beds with?


Sorry for a late reply, I wasn't on the board for a few days. They are not stuffed. I made bag with two layers of regular fleece and then to the inside fleece part, I added a wide strip of the heavier "luxe fleece" from JoAnn Fabrics to the top of the regular fleece before I sewed the sides together. The part with the lux fleece  is sewed to the inside part of the bag. Once it's all sewed together and you have a sack you can fold the sides out and shape into a cup. The heavier fleece helps keep the sides up a bit. 

I'm not sure I make much sense but please ask if you need an additional picture or questions.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 4, 2020)

So nice, Remy.

Did your little kitties go straight for the beds after you made them, or did you have to physically take them and lie them down in the beds to familiarize them with them?

Same question to you, Bonnie. Did your pooch just gravitate to the bed naturally, all on her own?


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 4, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> So nice, Remy.
> 
> Did your little kitties go straight for the beds after you made them, or did you have to physically take them and lie them down in the beds to familiarize them with them?
> 
> Same question to you, Bonnie. Did your pooch just gravitate to the bed naturally, all on her own?



Mine is just a picture off the net ...cute doggy
I have a white Bichon that has a silver/white donut bed ...  he loves it !  .. and can bury himself in it so that you can't even tell he's in there ...  lol  ..     I haven't tried taking  a picture of him in it though.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 4, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> Mine is just a picture off the net ...cute doggy
> I have a white Bichon that has a silver/white donut bed ...  he loves it !  .. and can bury himself in it so that you can't even tell he's in there ...  lol  ..   I haven't tried taking  a picture of him in it though.


So sweet.

Must be something about the softness and cushiness of them.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 4, 2020)

It must make them feel secure ...


----------



## Remy (Dec 5, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> So nice, Remy.
> 
> Did your little kitties go straight for the beds after you made them, or did you have to physically take them and lie them down in the beds to familiarize them with them?
> 
> Same question to you, Bonnie. Did your pooch just gravitate to the bed naturally, all on her own?


I was lucky and they went for them on their own. They were both trying to sleep in the smaller one and fighting over it so I made the larger one they are in here a few days later. They seem to love them. They either share the big one or one in the smaller and one in the larger.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 5, 2020)

Remy said:


> I was lucky and they went for them on their own. They were both trying to sleep in the smaller one and fighting over it so I made the larger one they are in here a few days later. They seem to love them. They either share the big one or one in the smaller and one in the larger.


LOL!

The little stinkers.


----------



## Devi (Dec 5, 2020)

Those are just adorable! Amazing that you made them!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 5, 2020)

Very nice beds-great work and your cats love them too!


----------



## Autumn (Dec 5, 2020)

That bed is so nice...it looks better than a lot of the ones you see in the store.  You did a great job!

My sister tried making a bed for my cat, but the cat wasn't having it...instead, she curled up in the shopping bag my sister brought the bed over in and went right to sleep...


----------

